# Montageplatte ca1600x800mm



## godi (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Rittal Montageplatte mit den Abmessungen von 1600x800mm.
Ich kann aber keine finden auf der Rittal Seite.
Hat jemand einen Link für mich?
Danke!

godi


----------



## Gnu0815 (22 Juli 2008)

Zu kundenspezifisch!

Am Besten die nächste benachbarte Schlosserei fragen, die machen das im Handumdrehen!

Gruß


----------



## jabba (22 Juli 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche eine Rittal Montageplatte mit den Abmessungen von 1600x800mm.
> Ich kann aber keine finden auf der Rittal Seite.
> ...


 
Bist Du sicher mit den Abmessungen ?

Es gibt Schränke in der Größe, aber wäre die Platte 1500*700mm
Faustformel : die Platte ist ca 10cm kleiner als der Schrank (bei PS/TS)


----------



## godi (22 Juli 2008)

Ja bin mir sicher mit den Abmessungen!
Das ist kein Original Rittal Schaltschrank.
Wir haben da eine uralte Italienische Maschine die Elektrisch umgebaut wird und da wollen wir einfach die Montageplatte fertig bestücken und dann einfach austauschen.
So wie es aussieht müssen wir da eh ein Blech zukaufen.

godi


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2008)

Passen könnte z.B. die Montageplatte des TS8865.500, der hat die Abmaße 1600x800x500mm. Allerdings sind die Montageplatten immer etwas kleiner als das Schrankmaß, in dem Falle ist die MP 1496x699mm groß.
Für die Bestellnummer einfach bei Rittal anrufen und nach Ersatz-MP für TS8865.500 fragen. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit für Ersatzteile meist ziemlich lange, vielleicht doch lieber die Schlosservariante probieren 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## godi (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo Knabi!

Danke für deine Info!
Aber das Problem hat sich schon durch eine Schlosserei erledigt.

godi


----------

